# Help setting up Yamaha Rx-v1800,Klipsch rf-3II's and Hsu subs



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

I recently recalibrated my system,this time with the avr master volume at 0.0db.the master volume's range is -60db to +16.5 db(yamaha rx-v1800)
My speakers volumes(in the avr setup menu)are...
fl -10 (range is -10 to +10)
fr -10 (range is -10 to +10)
center -8.5 (range is -10 to +10)
ls -8.5 (range is -10 to +10)
rs -7.5 (range is -10 to +10)
(back surround) -8.0 (range is -10 to +10)
sbwr -3 (range is -10 to +10)
lfe 0 (range is -20 to 0) manual states this is only used when bitstream is decoded
avr crossover =80hz
mbm gain =12 oclock position
hsu 3.3 ho gain=12:30 position
mains are calibrated to 75 hz
subs are calibrated to 80 hz
i could drop the swfr level to match mains -10 but then id have to turn up gain on subs,which from what i understand is already pretty high(12 to 12:30)
the mains are cut all the way down to -10(minimum setting) to get 75 db with master volume at 0.0 db.
does this look reasonable,is this any harder on the avr than setting the master volume down and raising speaker levels up to get to 75 db?
Sorry for the long post
Thanks


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Sounds pretty normal. Klpisch speakers have a high sensitivity meaning that they are louder than others with the same amount of power. I'd leave the settings as they are unless you are unhappy with the performance. If you wanted to raise their levels to 0 and just lower the master volume you can do that as well, you just want to make sure that the relative levels are the same, so you would have to raise your sub 10db and your surround back 2db. I wouldn't worry about changing the settings on the subwoofer itself.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

> does this look reasonable,is this any harder on the avr than setting the master volume down and raising speaker levels up to get to 75 db?


Yes is reasonable ...but like Thxgoon said; is up to you to raise the speaker level and lower the master volume reference level :yes:

I own a RXV-2700 and when I did the autocalibration the master volume was set @ -5.0db (I noticed because when I checked the level with my SPL the reading at 0.0db was 80dbs) ... so what I did is to set my reference master volume at -7.5db on each memory (I have different memories and didn't want to risk to get a louder volume when switching betwen them) ... so all my speaker levels are in the +/- sides :yes:


----------



## jdeanmc (Aug 26, 2008)

Great,
I am happy with the way everyrthing sounds(compared to a few weeks ago)i was just worried i might be running the receiver too hard with speaker levels at -10.before i had speaker levels at +8.0 to +8.5 and that had the receiver master volume at -30,i wasnt impressed with the sound at all,now it really makes a big difference 
Thanks
Dean


----------

